# Would this led be suitable?



## Bertie (2 Dec 2013)

Hi,
I have thought about led but they all seem way over what I can afford.
Would this be a suitable cost effective led for a planted tank?	 LED Aquarium Light 36" Double Hi Lumen Planted tank Light Fixture | eBay

Part of my thinking is that it would be cheaper to run than my T5s

Thanks


----------



## darren636 (2 Dec 2013)

Beamsworks are not very bright.


----------



## Bertie (2 Dec 2013)

Thanks darren, guess that rules it out then.....them not being very bright sounds a bit like me


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2013)

Hi Bert, happy Christmas.
You whole tank probably cost about £35 a year to run in electricity or about 8-12 p a day.


----------



## Bertie (2 Dec 2013)

Hi foxfish and a Happy One from me although I am a bit of a bah humbug 
You mean my tank? The filter is 55w, 2 x 45w lights @ 7 days x 7hrs, 3, 1.6 Nuwave circ pumps and a 200w heater. My maths, is like the rest of me...........lacking, and as the heater comes on more in the winter (so have no idea of yearly cost). But I am trying to think ahead to when we are both on fixed income pensions very soon, and the missus will be moaning about the cost of everything, so I am trying to exploit the yuletide goodwill to my benefit.


----------



## foxfish (2 Dec 2013)

Lights, 90w 7 hours a day = about 6p a day.
Search for eclectic calculator on Google.


----------



## James D (2 Dec 2013)

I haven't tried one of those particular LEDs, so take my comments with a pinch of salt, but to write it off for being not very bright seems a bit harsh. I'm very happy with my plant health and growth and my LED doesn't look that bright. I'm not recommending one like mine BTW, I haven't seen your set up but it works ok for me.


----------



## Bertie (2 Dec 2013)

Thanks James,
I have shelved the idea for the moment as the wife does not want an overhead lighting system!! But she has agreed that if/when my current light system packs up I have talked her into allowing me to purchase two of the new Arcadia Classica Stretch led.
She did agree with a stern warning that if the lighting unit packed up any time soon,she would be very,very suspicious.  I will have to be subtle


----------



## kirk (2 Dec 2013)

Hi Bertie, I'm getting tired of trying to sort out the led lighting I desire, I've been far too naughty for Santa to turn up baring crees and stainless sheet riv Nuts etc.   cannot justify spending £300+ on something capable of doing the job and also looking nice.   There's too many self build options I can't make my mind up. it's all the calculations that stop me going for it.


----------



## terry82517 (2 Dec 2013)

In Exactly the same boat ^


----------



## justin85 (3 Dec 2013)

I have used the 24" version of the Beamswork to good effect, when used with Co2, Ferts and a good maintenance routine this light unit would be plenty bright enough for your needs.


----------

